

ALS Association Files Trademarks for “Ice Bucket Challenge” - larrys
http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=86375292&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch

======
readerrrr
This is an interesting read on the subject:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/20...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2002/02/can_you_trademark_the_phrase_lets_roll.html)

